# OSS Designer Software



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

Does anyone use OSS Designer. If so, do you have a working phone number for them? I have tried the number on their website, but it is coming back as disconnected.


----------



## EasyShirt (Feb 7, 2009)

I also use them and looks like their site and number has been disconnected. Hopefully they did not go out of business.


----------



## schoonover77 (Jul 4, 2010)

EasyShirt said:


> I also use them and looks like their site and number has been disconnected. Hopefully they did not go out of business.


 It seems that they probably did go out of business. Oh well, I was wanting to rework the website anyway. I have signed up for Inksoft, and will get to spend some time plugging in info and double-checking. Hopefully I can launch it within a few weeks.


----------

